# 50 breeder tanks



## LonghornGardens (Jul 26, 2013)

Never heard of a 50 breeder, but I can get three 40 breeders for that price. What are the dimensions?


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

It is the same as a 40 gallon breeder just a bit higher. A 30 gallon breeder, 40 gallon breeder all have the same width and length, just different heights. People love them because of the surface area.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

LonghornGardens said:


> Never heard of a 50 breeder, but I can get three 40 breeders for that price. What are the dimensions?


I'm very doubtful regardless of how many you can get with that price that you wouldn't get a stand included in any of those. And the dimensions are 36x18x20.

Some people just call them 50 gallon tanks. Their pretty nice dimensions. I have to say when I was shopping for my tank that I have now, if I saw this thing I would have to gone with this instead. I'm still tempted to go back and pick it up!


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Meh, I myself could get 3 tanks with stands for all tanks for more then 140. petco dollar per gallon sale for the tanks 120 bucks + tax. Get this piece of wood from hoe depot http://www.homedepot.com/p/ARAUCO-P...ual-0-688-in-x-48-in-x-96-in-799397/202677224 Buy concrete concrete for the stand http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-8-in-x-8-in-x-16-in-Concrete-Block-597767/202532685 It should take quite a few blocks so it should cost about 20-40 bucks. Set up the blocks, put the wood on, put some water resistant coating on it. Put the tanks on the wood. Make sure they are not longs ways, shorts way only. If you do it correctly then you should have some space on the stand. If you put it so that you have the tanks so that they are 36 inch long then you did it wrong and will not have enough space. If you make it so that they are only 18 inches long, then you should have space left over.


----------



## Tylermn93 (May 25, 2013)

I have a 50 gallon breeder. Absolutely love it has a decent amount of depth. In my opinion it's the perfect dimensions for an aquascaping.


----------



## Remmy (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like the dimensions are nice, while i haven't owned a 40b the relatively low height could be a potential problem with stems and require frequent pruning


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Blackheart said:


> Saw one of these today at a LFS used for a pretty decent price... 140 for the tank, standard light and stand. I have to say I actually like this tank much more than the 40B IMO.
> 
> I rarely ever see these though. I thought about buying it to replace my current 55. Not sure if it would be worth it or not though. And it was kind of dirty.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I've always liked this size tank, much more than a 40 gal breeder. That couple of inches of extra height gives a much better appearance. 

Considering that it comes with a stand and basic light, that's not a bad price.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely a cool tank for sure. If I had room for more than one tank in our house, I would definitely snatch it up. The stand isn't one of those cheap metal stands either, it's an actual wooden cabinet stand where the tank sits directly into grooves rather than sitting on top of the stand.










What would you guys say is better a tank that is 4 foot long but not very deep or a tank that is only 3 foot long but is deeper? Not in terms of aquascaping, but in terms of general swimming room for fish?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Blackheart said:


> ...
> What would you guys say is better a tank that is 4 foot long but not very deep or a tank that is only 3 foot long but is deeper? Not in terms of aquascaping, but in terms of general swimming room for fish?


It depends upon the fish or other livestock you want to keep. A fast active fish might prefer the 4 foot long tank, where they can race from end to end and back. A less active fish might prefer the wider tank, where it may feel it's got more places to hide.

For many of the usual fish, I don't think it makes that much difference. Get the tank you like best. 

Of course there is no reason you can't get a tank that is both long and wide. For example a 50 gal tank like we have been talking about is about 36 inches long and 18 inches wide. A standard 55 is 48 inches long but only 12 inches wide. A 70 or 90 gal tank is 48 inches long and 18 inches wide, with the 90 being taller. Problem solved (grin). 

Personally, I prefer the wider tanks, because you can do so much more with the aquascape, but that's not really what you were asking about.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I usually only keep small schooling fish and I enjoy watching them go back and forth in my 4 foot long tank.

I did see this one tank made from Top Fin that is pretty sweet... 120 gallon. Dimensions are 48x24x24. 

Now that would be crazy tank!


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> Definitely a cool tank for sure. If I had room for more than one tank in our house, I would definitely snatch it up. The stand isn't one of those cheap metal stands either, it's an actual wooden cabinet stand where the tank sits directly into grooves rather than sitting on top of the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have owned all three breeders(30/40/50), and still use the 30/40s.
As far as 4' long low tanks I have a 33 long that is 4 long and 12" high(12 wide also).
Aquascaping no thought go with 50B.
Fish swimming(tetras...) 33Long all day.
That set up won't stay there long.
Seems a decent deal stand and all.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't like the 50B? Only issue I have with the 40B is the height. It's great for working in, but IMO it's just a tad bit short for me.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

If it was me, I'd buy it. Despite what others may say, that's a good price and you don't have to go shopping for wood, screws, etc to build your own stand. Go for it.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> Didn't like the 50B? Only issue I have with the 40B is the height. It's great for working in, but IMO it's just a tad bit short for me.


The 50 was all good.
It was a reef for me.
Now it is a custom sump for my buddies 75 reef(with a aqueon proflex sump in it!!!).
I would buy that tank as long as they say(and stand behind ) it not leaking.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

A 50B is basically a rimmed ADA 90P which is one of my favorite sizes. A lot of people don't get to check out tank sizes with cool dimensions because of the Petco $1/gallon sale and limited tanks sizes. I am not saying I would pay a considerable difference myself a few inches but many cool sizes to explore. I do plan on getting a 90P, however, once I get a bigger place.


----------

